

Five Cheers for a Small, Cloud-Based iPhone - gatsby
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/feb2011/tc20110216_073604.htm?chan=rss_topStories_ssi_5

======
minalecs
I still don't see the appeal. The Iphone 3GS is now $50 at AT&T. Prepaid data
plans suck, so even if going with out a monthly plan, costs don't work out
that much better. A $200 subsidized iphone4 is better than an unsubsidized
$200 cheap phone that will probably need to be upgraded in a year anyways. If
you upgrade your phone that much, then I don't see why buying a cheap low
grade iphone is a good idea.

